# Tracking bandwidth?

## Clay

Can anybody recommend a good solution for tracking how much traffic goes out on a certain interface on a certain port? I need to track what my http server is sending out...

is there an emergable package out there I can do this with?

----------

## kang

i dunno which are the best, but you can try trafshow and netwatch, also statd

i like the last one because it tracks also AppleTalk traffic=)

----------

## CowboyNeal

Why don't use iptables?

iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p tcp --sport 80

iptables -L OUTPUT -v

shows byte en packet count.

Just write a simple script to calc bandwidth

----------

